
CERN ditching Microsoft software, angry over price increases - XzetaU8
https://www.businessinsider.com/cern-ditching-microsoft-software-angry-over-price-increases-2019-6
======
ptah
[https://home.cern/news/news/computing/microsoft-
alternatives...](https://home.cern/news/news/computing/microsoft-alternatives-
project-malt) EDIT:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070)

------
octosphere

        Microsoft isn't evil, they just make really crappy operating systems - Linus Torvalds

------
mastazi
> First of all, before we even start rendering the rest of the page, here’s a
> big banner that you can click to download the app!

> Oh no, you’re using an adblocker! Click here to [something something] or
> here to [something something else]

------
heinrichhartman
I don't click on those links anymore. Heading straight to the comments to get
a TL;DR.

------
portonoy
Can we get a non paywall link

------
spsrich2
Why dont they retitle inc.com fortune.com and businessinsider.com under the
headline clickbait.com

